# Starter Problem?



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Your battery cable(s) could be corroded inside the coating somewhere and you can’t see it. I’ve seen it many times.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

If you would like to call me tomorrow morning after 10 I will try to walk you through diagnosing, James 352-220-9631 or, if you want to drive 3.5 hrs north I will diagnose for a small fee.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Starter solenoid not passing power. You bypassed it connecting right to the starter. Is the click from the solenoid? Carefully remove starter side power cable from solenoid and make contact with input side of solenoid. This would bypass your solenoid and still use existing power wires of your boat. If it cranks then you know the issue. If it doesn’t, then Smacks advice would be spot on. You’ve seen guys under a pickup truck with a screw driver before!


----------



## Ben T (Jan 17, 2020)

Thanks for your ideas. I will try the bypass the solenoid ASAP. If the engine still doesn't start then I will call JC!
Ben


----------



## ek02 (May 8, 2012)

The starter solenoid on a Yamaha F40 can click but not pass power. I have taken them apart and cleaned the brass contacts, but a new one is not too expensive. Pretty sure that is your problem if you hear a click. A voltmeter on the battery side of the solenoid, and then on the starter side will tell you for sure if that's the problem.


----------

